# steroid n' alcohol question



## ilfz (May 3, 2004)

hey supp guyz? i am a newbie here in this forum, but i just wanted to ask u a (newbie question) i guess, it might be really funny but could some1 just help me out a lil, i`m about to start taking winstrol  injectibles tommorow, and i took deca n d-bol last year, but my question is -- if ur takin steroids, can u drink any alcohol? or it'll mess with ur body, cuz i`m about to go to florida with my boyz in 2 weekz, n i cant be the only dyk not drinkin... so can any1 help out real quick, cuz i heard that ur not allowed to take any alcohol? thx man, sorry if it was a stupid question


----------



## imdaman1 (May 3, 2004)

I don't really think that there is any kind of chemical reaction that is dangerous but there is definitely the aggression factor that you gotta be concerned about.  I know a juicer who got drunk at a party.  He got a little too cocky, ripped off his shirt, then challenged every man there.  Before he got the words out good - another guy busted a beer bottle over his head, knocking the big man unconscious.  So - if you mix both - you could be asking for trouble! :all_cohol


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 3, 2004)

its not gonna kill ya bro.....you can drink if you want....if you were on orals only, then some will say its a tad too harsh on your liver, but that is a bit overrated.  I would recommend that you take it easy and dont get "fit shaced", but a few drinks isn't nothing to worry about.  Just remember that if you do get f'd up, your test is gonna go way down....may hinder your gains if you get trashed a lot.


----------



## tee (May 3, 2004)

Winstrol injectable is basically the same as taking an oral steroid. Its a 17AA steroid and a derivative of dihydrotestosterone. That means it will be harder on the liver than a non 17AA steroid. Injecting Winstrol will be easier on your liver than taking it orally because the "First pass" will not go through the liver. It is still harsher than other injectables. Alcohol also puts a strain on your liver and that is why it is not recommended to drink while on AAS. Although I believe the liver toxicity info to be overrated (This has been proven in AIDS patient studies), I would still not recommend drinking very much while on AAS, especially C-17 AA steroids.


----------



## armani1072 (May 4, 2004)

if you are going in two weeks then maybe consider waiting to run your cycle if you really want to drink. IMO alcohol and gear do not mix period! I would not run the risk of drinking alcohol while on a cycle. here is a good article posted by FContact if you want to read more. it is a long two part article but worth the read.

http://www.precisionmuscle.org/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1570&highlight=alcohol


----------



## tee (May 4, 2004)

Great info Armani


----------



## ilfz (May 4, 2004)

firsteval, i would lik to thank all of u for not flaming me about the question, and thanx to every1, well nah i was just thinkin of havin a few beers n stuff with my grl and my friends, not lik trashed trashed every nite, i`m a lightweight anywayz when it comes to alcohol, but i just wanted to make sure, cuz i heard alot of diff things about it, but i guess a few wont hurt hopefully, and thank u armani for that info, appreciate it!


----------

